# Open Island <3 - Able Sisters, Labelle, all fruit



## Moonstone-June (Mar 30, 2020)

I'm opening my island for a little while, somewhat to get the final badge.

I have some decent stuff in able sisters and all of the fruit, as well as Labelle if you can do anything with her, I'm not sure.

Dodo Code: JS8WS

Gifts are appreciated but not required.

Oranges are my native fruit.

If anyone has any flowers THAT ARE NOT tulips, hyacinths, pansies or windflowers I've been looking for those. In particular roses and cosmos x.


----------



## RhinoK (Mar 30, 2020)

I'd love to come over :>


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 30, 2020)

can i come?


----------



## Moonstone-June (Mar 30, 2020)

RhinoK said:


> I'd love to come over :>



Great! Please do.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Loubelle said:


> can i come?



Of course  .


----------



## RhinoK (Mar 30, 2020)

Can I ask if I can sell my native fruit please? I have oranges


----------



## Moonstone-June (Mar 30, 2020)

RhinoK said:


> Can I ask if I can sell my native fruit please? I have oranges



My native is oranges :'(.


----------



## RhinoK (Mar 30, 2020)

Moonstone-June said:


> My native is oranges :'(.



Ah well! Thanks anyway, I'm on my way over but would you like anything?


----------



## Moonstone-June (Mar 30, 2020)

RhinoK said:


> Ah well! Thanks anyway, I'm on my way over but would you like anything?



I don't really need anything in particular  .


----------



## AquaMarie (Mar 30, 2020)

Can I come over too? My native fruit is oranges too unfortunately.  But I have windflowers and hyacinths if you need any?


----------



## Moonstone-June (Mar 30, 2020)

If you're struggling to get I think its because someone is in the dressing room.

- - - Post Merge - - -



WhitBit said:


> Can I come over too? My native fruit is oranges too unfortunately.  But I have windflowers and hyacinths if you need any?



I have both of those but you're welcome to come!


----------



## UnluckyUsagi (Mar 30, 2020)

I'll come too for a bit ! c:


----------



## Yuyunyaw (Mar 30, 2020)

Hi! Is still open?


----------



## Moonstone-June (Mar 30, 2020)

Oh I kind of forgot but if anyone has any flowers other than tulips, hyacinths, pansies or windflowers I've been looking for those. In particular roses and cosmos.

- - - Post Merge - - -



UnluckyUsagi said:


> I'll come too for a bit ! c:



Great!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yuyunyaw said:


> Hi! Is still open?



Yep!


----------



## Candie (Mar 30, 2020)

By any chance, does your town sell lilies or mums?


----------



## Moonstone-June (Mar 30, 2020)

Candie said:


> By any chance, does your town sell lilies or mums?



No, sorry!

- - - Post Merge - - -

We're currently full, I'll post when someone leaves  .


----------



## Candie (Mar 30, 2020)

Thanks anyway


----------



## Fudgybutt (Mar 30, 2020)

I am coming with hycaniths now


----------



## Moonstone-June (Mar 30, 2020)

There's a space  .


----------



## Rockinpixie (Mar 30, 2020)

If there's space can i come? Id love to visit, on the hunt for some oranges


----------



## Fudgybutt (Mar 30, 2020)

Towns full maybe some other time


----------



## Rockinpixie (Mar 30, 2020)

Ok ill keep a look out


----------



## Moonstone-June (Mar 30, 2020)

Should be space now.


----------



## Fudgybutt (Mar 30, 2020)

Oh I read that wrong you don't need the flowers I'm bringing nevermind lol


----------



## NewHope (Mar 30, 2020)

Thanks for the menu! Did you need bamboo by chance? I have two sprouts with me in my inventory?


----------



## Moonstone-June (Mar 30, 2020)

I'm not letting new people in now, sorry!


----------



## Yuyunyaw (Mar 30, 2020)

I left a gift at the entrance, thanks for having me! (idk the furniture name in English hahaha)


----------



## Moonstone-June (Mar 30, 2020)

Yuyunyaw said:


> I left a gift at the entrance, thanks for having me! (idk the furniture name in English hahaha)



Ty! I turned off the game before I saw this but I'm grateful.

Edit: Oh thank you! It's really cute!

And ty to whoever left the cosmos!


----------



## Corrie (Mar 30, 2020)

Hi!! May I come over for shop visits and cherries? It's the last fruit I need!


----------

